# Huge Success!!



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you have read any of my past posts about walking with Chuck and Riley then you know that we have had one heck of a time finding something that helps them walk like civilized dogs. After we got the Gentle Leader for them both we noticed a huge difference. A few weeks ago I was out and my mom took them both on a walk by herself. She said that they were fine and well behaved. Today she called me and suggested that I take them for a walk....

I didn't know if I could handle them on my own, especially Chuck because he is very powerful. But I got out their Gentle Leaders and decided to go for it. and my oh my what a HUGE difference it has made. I was able to walk them both without any problems at all. Before this moment I knew that the Gentle Leaders were working but now I know that it has made a big enough difference that we will be able to take them to places with people without fear of them getting away. We will say nothing but good things about the Gentle Leaders.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good for you 8)


One thing, please be aware the GL can turn their head abruptly if they blot. 
For that reason they should not be walked on long leashes or retractable leads. That way they cannot build up speed. I used a 4 ft lead after read some of the reviews.
One more thing, the fur on top of their nose may be rubbed a little. Other than that it's a good tool. You got the red one? We used it for a short period, also. 
At 6 months our boy graduated to more manly collar


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We have the blue ones, size Medium. We use short leashes for them so they don't have to much room to build speed. Our boys are going to turn 2 next year. They can't walk with just their collars because they choke themselves. And when they wear harnesses they think their sled dogs. The GL was our last hope so we didn't have to do to electronic collars.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No ecollar for waking, I meant prongs :-[ But prongs look so mean, many people assume the dog is evil and just cross the street. Our boy is two months shy of 2 years and looks like a dog, not a puppy anymore... Stopped posting cute pictures of him  
Nevertheless, I still think of him as a "baby boy"


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thongs lol

I have many sizes and Colors'

10 for 1 dollar :-[ 

Give more then you get and humor even weak makes me go" ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> No ecollar for waking, I meant prongs :-[ But prongs look so mean, many people assume the dog is evil and just cross the street. Our boy is two months shy of 2 years and looks like a dog, not a puppy anymore... Stopped posting cute pictures of him
> Nevertheless, I still think of him as a "baby boy"


I pissed myself over that one DC  Astro is the same, two in January and he's a freakin monster as V's go. Most V people I run into, that's the first thing they comment on......god he's big! ............... I didn't realise how big till yesterday when an older gentleman was too frightened to pass by us on the sidewalk. I was sitting at an outdoor cafe and he was walking by. I saw him freeze and stare at Astro, so I reassured him that he was perfectly harmless. But, he still wouldn't move till I pulled Astro tight to me with the leash. I encouraged him to say hello to Astro as he was a gentle and soft boy. To his credit, he mustered the courage and gave Astro a pat. The old guy looked like he had just climbed Everest


----------

